# Piney Woods D/Q



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Reminder -- Piney Woods DQ entries close tomorrow (Monday) at midnight!!


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone at the Qual today? I've got to track from a distance unfortunately. Good luck to everyone running.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations to Clint Avant on a 1,2,3 finish in the Qual.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

And Charles Cottrell and Junie with 4th place in the Q.

I've got a Slider x Junie puppy in the oven!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

budsdad said:


> Congratulations to Clint Avant on a 1,2,3 finish in the Qual.



WOW Big congrats to Clint, Erin and owners.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

budsdad said:


> Congratulations to Clint Avant on a 1,2,3 finish in the Qual.


Anyone have more detail on which dogs placed & finished?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Charles.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Woody got the win.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Clint in the Qual.
Good luck to all in the Derby


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anything on derby ?


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Tommy Grimes with Rowdy won the Derby, Clint with one of his dogs took second, Marshall Stone and Quilla took third and Ida Richards and Tax took forth.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Tommy on the win.

Rowdy is a very nice dog.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Way to go Tommy and Marshal 
Jimmy


----------

